# Im crafty look!!



## appleblossom

I have been jealous of all you crafty people out there so thought Id try to hand make something of my own too...I think they turned out quite well what do you guys think?


----------



## appleblossom




----------



## TripleAChihuahuas

very nice and cute


----------



## Pookypeds

Those are nice! Great job!


----------



## Reese and Miley

Lovely! The pink and blue with butterflies is my favorite. That little crown charm is so cute too. Good job!


----------



## appleblossom

thanks everyone...they didnt photo all that well but you guys get the idea..


----------



## foggy

Those are so pretty, Brandi! My favorites are the butterfly one and the pink one, 2nd one down. Nice work!


----------



## rache

oooo i love the flower one!


----------



## skwerlylove

I love the pink one with the purple flowers!


----------



## MisStingerRN

Very nice Brandi, I'm glad you got it all sorted out. It's fun isn't it?!


----------



## cherper

Good Job!!!!


----------



## Jerry'sMom

Very cute Brandi 

hey, btw, where did your siggy go?


----------



## appleblossom

Jerry'sMom said:


> Very cute Brandi
> 
> hey, btw, where did your siggy go?


Im not sure where it went Therese it keeps disappearing


----------



## appleblossom

MisStingerRN said:


> Very nice Brandi, I'm glad you got it all sorted out. It's fun isn't it?!


its sooo much fun I wanna do more..humm wonder if I could sell them..& for how much


----------



## Adrienne

very nice!


----------



## JRZL

they are loverly
i like the green and blue one


----------



## lynx8456

I love them all...really great work. I was thinking how nice either the 4th or the 6th one would look on Hannah.... are you gonna sell them?


----------



## appleblossom

lynx8456 said:


> I love them all...really great work. I was thinking how nice either the 4th or the 6th one would look on Hannah.... are you gonna sell them?


I have thought about selling them I just made them last night & a few today so havent put much thought into it.. I just made these to see if I could & now Im dying to make more lol I think Im addicted...I sent you a pm btw.


----------



## appleblossom

Ive decided to try & sell some of the necklaces. I have listed them in the bargain section of anyone is interested.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Dang...you've been busy!! VERY nice!! Great job

Lori


----------



## MakNLFi

I really like the 3rd one and the one with the butterflies as well. Good job!


----------



## appleblossom

MakNLFi said:


> I really like the 3rd one and the one with the butterflies as well. Good job!


thanks.. Ive decided to sell the butterfly one.It seems to be really popular.


----------



## appleblossom

Ivy's mom said:


> Dang...you've been busy!! VERY nice!! Great job
> 
> Lori


thanks Lori...It was really fun making these Im going to try some others out as well..Im thinking maybe ribbon or something not sure if I can do it though lol


----------



## LittleHead

Dang girl, those are cute!! 
Can't wait to see what other ones you create, maybe I can buy a few for the chis in my family, except Butter, she'll be all paranoid about it.


----------



## qtchi

Beautiful. I really like the one with butterflies. Great job.


----------



## appleblossom

LittleHead said:


> Dang girl, those are cute!!
> Can't wait to see what other ones you create, maybe I can buy a few for the chis in my family, except Butter, she'll be all paranoid about it.


thanks Crystal...definatly wouldnt want Butter to be upset... Im making a few more tonight for my chis & as examples. I can custom make them for the sizes you need if your interested...


----------



## appleblossom

I posted a new thread with pics of the chis & new necklaces titled no mom no...


----------



## Suekadue

Nice work! I like the pink and green one - of course green is my fav color!!!


----------



## appleblossom

Suekadue said:


> Nice work! I like the pink and green one - of course green is my fav color!!!


green is my fav color too


----------



## miasowner

Very well made. I like the one with the pink and white beads. The 'bad to the bone' necklace is very cute too.


----------



## Chico_Daisy_Michelle

Adorable!


----------



## AC/DC Fan

Your necklaces are super cute! Awesome work! Did you use elastic cording?


----------



## Martha

Hi, I have made jewely for years. I'm thinking about making Tiny some but I was afraid they would be heavy and would bother her. She doesn't even like to wear her collar. Do most chis not wear collars? I've never seen any photos wearing one.


----------



## MyLittleCici

aw love them, I'm jealous, I want to make these I always see everyone with them :L how do you do it? is it just string and beads? xx


----------



## 17428

Cute!! Good work!!


----------



## imadigger

Great idea! I have lots of beads and necklaces, but I have a male chi. I don't think he would like to wear beads. LOL
Maybe I could use small wooden ones.
You could probably sell them here.


----------



## Dragonfly

Those are so cute!


----------



## appleblossom

imadigger said:


> Great idea! I have lots of beads and necklaces, but I have a male chi. I don't think he would like to wear beads. LOL
> Maybe I could use small wooden ones.
> You could probably sell them here.


I have 2 male chis & they both wear them..


----------



## appleblossom

MyLittleCici said:


> aw love them, I'm jealous, I want to make these I always see everyone with them :L how do you do it? is it just string and beads? xx


its stretchy elastic string & beads. you first measure your chis neck then cut the string to the length you need put on the beads tie & I use clear nailpolish on the tied spot & your done


----------



## xxtarafiedxx

They are all very cute!


----------



## appleblossom

thanks..i really enjoy making them


----------

